# New update = issues



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

So with the new update, I've noticed on several trips everything worKS fine until I try to start the trip. I click the arrive button then everyone piles on in and when I go to start the trip... the slider to start trip isn't green nor can I move it. Anyone dealing with the same issue?


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I haven't seen that yet since the update.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> So with the new update, I've noticed on several trips everything worKS fine until I try to start the trip. I click the arrive button then everyone piles on in and when I go to start the trip... the slider to start trip isn't green nor can I move it. Anyone dealing with the same issue?


Happened to me today, could not start trip. Finally it worked 5 min into the ride


----------



## Candace0822 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes it happens to me quite frequently and this morning it happened and the person had to cancel the request during a surge totally pissed me off. It started last weekend for me as well and I sent Uber an email and I got the usual I apologize response back and it happened 3 times this morning it was a waste of time waste of gas in a waste of my own money so I quit for the day.


----------



## Candace0822 (Aug 15, 2015)

Also the app keeps putting me behind peoples houses and will not let me hit the pickup button when I am sitting in front of the persons house because they do not think I have actually arrived


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Shut down the App. And restate the app. . Then it should work fine! !!


----------



## Candace0822 (Aug 15, 2015)

That's all fine and well but kind of hard to do when I am picking someone up and they are looking at my face as if I'm the controller of all things that are Uber.... and I get oh I really need to get to the airport


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

New update you can close the last trip banner


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Well Mr. Bart, at least in my app I cannot close this banner. But your post gives me hope.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ive had the banner not come up twice after ending trip.

The start trip was not green 3 times out of 12 trips Friday, twice on Saturday.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm having trouble with the hot spots on the zone map, including surges, disappearing and reappearing every few minutes.

Annoying


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

From what I gather every 5 minutes it updates and takes 5 to 10 seconds to come back. Hope its still red when it does.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Candace...

Dont be a chickenshit!
Its YOUR CAR, YOUR BUSINESS. 
Take 1 minute to back out of the app so its off your screen, hit the uber icon, the trip now shows up with the green banner "start trip", your on your way. JEEZ!


----------



## Chopain (Aug 19, 2015)

I've had the problem 3 times now. Only once was I able to get the start trip to highlight. The other two times I had to cancel the trip and email my pickup/drop off location so Uber can fix it. Very embarrassing. Certainly if the passenger has been drinking and in a foul mood.


----------



## webportal (Aug 19, 2015)

This seems to be happening quite frequently since they updated their app a few weeks ago. It's very frustrating. I have to re-boot my phone to get it working.


----------



## Huitzil (Aug 11, 2015)

I wasn't asked to update my app until today, Wed. Aug 15. I updated it and I was not able to complete a single trip because the "start trip" button wouldn't work. One of the problems was that the customer's app would not register that I had ALREADY arrived at the pickup destination. Their app was stuck on "driver arriving" or "driver will arrive in 1 minute." I think that's why the "start ride" button wouldn't work. Once I tried restarting my phone but that didn't help. I'm concerned about tomorrow. Is everything going to repeat itself? How can I work if the app is not working properly? I'm going to install and reinstall the app to see if that helps. In any case, who else is having this problem and what can be done about it? Does Uber know that this is happening?

And how do you contact Uber? Is there a phone number?


----------



## Candace0822 (Aug 15, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Candace...
> 
> Dont be a chickenshit!
> Its YOUR CAR, YOUR BUSINESS.
> Take 1 minute to back out of the app so its off your screen, hit the uber icon, the trip now shows up with the green banner "start trip", your on your way. JEEZ!


You obviously have been sitting behind thw wheel of your car too long.....don't be an asshole......or do you just need a hug?


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

No, I dont need a hug. It doesnt take much to read up on some constructive criticism. Quite simple actually. It sounds like it is YOU that needs the hug.


----------



## Candace0822 (Aug 15, 2015)

Awww....thank you, nothing like a free hug....the next time yiu want to be critical of a question that is placed due to a lack of understanding of a subject.......try holding back on the sarcasm and hostility....perhaps just a tad.....thank for the hug though, always welcomed


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I kind of enjoy enjoy the sarcasm and hostility...and you got good advice. Something for everybody...better than a group hug.


Candace0822 said:


> Awww....thank you, nothing like a free hug....the next time yiu want to be critical of a question that is placed due to a lack of understanding of a subject.......try holding back on the sarcasm and hostility....perhaps just a tad.....thank for the hug though, always welcomed


----------



## Candace0822 (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah well I wouldn't push it......the advice wasn't really advice.....merely an outlet 
for an unsolicited opinion......perhaps we will meet again on another thread and the sarcasm and hostility will be more appreciated.....and warranted...ijs.


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> So with the new update, I've noticed on several trips everything worKS fine until I try to start the trip. I click the arrive button then everyone piles on in and when I go to start the trip... the slider to start trip isn't green nor can I move it. Anyone dealing with the same issue?


I had trouble starting a trip on Saturday night in downtown Ft.Worth. No GPS without the start. I had to ask the PAX if he knew where he wanted to go. Really, really, bad response. I apologized for the computer but told the PAX that he was eligible to play the Uber game. If the app did not work by time we got to his destination, the ride was free. It took between 5 and 10 minutes to get it to work with the PAX in the car.
Today, Sunday, my first ping was to p/u a PAX at a railroad station. To start, she was about 6'5" without an once of fat, African Lady (I mean literally from Africa) with a problem understanding English. She could not understand why I couldn't drive down the Bus Pickup area. I had to repeatedly tell her that it was against the law. THEN SHE GOT INTO THE CAR. The app would not allow me to start the ride (same as the previous night). She was not happy. She had to give me directions while the app tried to start. It takes between 5 and 10 minutes for the app to start and another 5 to 10 minutes to "Start" ride. Sunday, I decided not to work after that hoping that it would work better on Monday. I couldn't face another customer doing the same thing. Let's hope for better things tomorrow.


----------



## cogtx (Jun 4, 2015)

The driver app seems to be working OK for me this whole weekend....finally no reboots, locked screens, gps errors, and the last fare banner can be removed by touching the X. I still have to clear the ram memory in my android phone every few rides as the Uber driver app seems to take up more ram or not play well with other android processes in the background. Either way, still better then last week...


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, today, uber does not allow me to access the app. So I will keep trying. I would like to drive but cannot at this time.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> New update you can close the last trip banner


Hurray! I also noticed under the cancel menu is the option to cancel because of too many riders (not sure in what update this occurred). Does the rider get charged? I searched for an answer but didn't find one. If so, we could possibly see an end to dealing with cheap punk-ass *****es. That would make my goddamned day.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I emailed them about the too many riders problem. It happens on about half my trips at night now since most of the drivers allow it here. You don't get paid unless you sit there 5 minutes. I kinda lost it when 9 people tied to get in my camry right after seeing a driver letting people out of his trunk.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Have not seen heat maps or surge showing on the partner app since this update. Rebooted iPhone, even deleted app and reinstalled fresh.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Same, sometimes it's there and sometimes my heat map is completely gone.


----------



## jfm (Aug 5, 2015)

App is just a problem...start a trip...crash...use map...slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! End a trip crash...using S6 edge....just a pain!..Lyft app superior.


----------



## ekpolo (Aug 25, 2015)

Same here. No heat map at all for me. Since Saturday. When rider app shows surges in my area.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

We get them but they rarely relate to if it's actually surging


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Uberest said:


> Well Mr. Bart, at least in my app I cannot close this banner. But your post gives me hope.


Its true....i seen it, a little x has made a home in the right top corner


----------

